# Solar window shades



## happysmyly (Mar 18, 2008)

I lurk and learn here TONS - so first off - thank you so very much for all you put here!!!

We just moved to a place with a front room that has about 11' x 9' of the south wall in windows. It's been wonderful to help heat the house this winter--but I am looking to keep that heat out fairly soon. I remember reading about some of you putting up solar screens to keep the heat and UV out and I am wondering what kind of material you used.
I am debating between Suntex 90 (sandstone colored) and the Coolaroo heavy duty (which also says it blocks 84-90% UV) - so does anyone here have an opinion and/or experience for which would be better and why?

Thanks muchly in advance for any help--I'll be getting close to 50' of the stuff to cover the windows and porch that need covering--so I'd like to make an educated decision and in searching can't find any good reviews comparing the two.

Have a great day!! Thanks again for all the solar info--this summer we're planning on panels and a solar water heater - so you've already been such a great help!!

 Liz


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi,
These are the ones we use on our house:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Cooling/RollupSunShades.htm

The windows face east, and during the summer they used to really cook the living room area. The shades make a whole lot of difference.

They are not opaque, and let in plenty of light -- you can even see out a little bit.

I think the key is to try to get the shading on the outside of the windows.

More shading ideas here:
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Cooling/passive_cooling.htm

For south facing windows, you could also consider an overhang -- they are quite effective on south facing windows because the summer sun is quite during mid day. A couple tools to do the how much overhang is needed calculation here: http://www.builditsolar.com/References/SunChartRS.htm#Overhangs

Gary


----------



## happysmyly (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks, Gary--I knew that I'd seen someone post about the solar shades--and following your link - it was you--thanks--LOVE the build it solar site, btw!!

Would love to do the overhang but with the peaked roof not sure how that will work--I'll have DH look at that with me to see if it's something we could take on this summer as well.
Thanks again!
 Liz


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with Gary that if you can get the shade material on the outside that will stop most of
the heat from entering at all.
We have a good overhang on our big lvng. room window (6'x8') which keeps the summer sun out and boxes that fit over a couple roof windows but have a 6'x6' window in another small south room that I've been contemplating building outside wooden shutters for. 
The inside curtain helps but the heat still comes through some.

Let us know what you decide and post back how it works out.


----------



## happysmyly (Mar 18, 2008)

Decided to go with the sand colored Coolaroo 'heavy duty' material that is supposed to stop 84-90% of UV. We're going to build frames that go outside of the windows. I got it on Amazon yesterday - 6' x 15' for $20 - got 4 of them so we can cover all the windows we want to. They said delivery is 3-5 weeks - so I'll post again when we get them put together and up  Thanks for the advice.


----------

